# Here is Brians son with a Beaver they trapped



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice beaveer Brian !!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice spelling Youngdon. Sorry all this Is "On a calls" son


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on, stick with those kind of Beavers and you'll have a lot less problems!!!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah Hassell...He did take an interest in trapping and worked pulling the sled from pond to pond we had a good time. Good comment...no doubt...last night though he and his sister who are both 14 right now were talking about boy and girl friends...this one is hot this one is not....geeze I have to git that helli chopper and drop us off on a island some where no one else. I can loose some weight and I can keep them out of harms way. My son told me his mom said it was ok for him to start drivers ed Monday...grrr.. But I will need a good fishing boat !


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Nice spelling Youngdon. Sorry all this Is "On a calls" son


Thank you Don...how hard was it loading up these photos ??? Guess I am going to have to hire you !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Something tells me you better start saving for the two cars you're gonna have to buy, I'd LOL you but it's probably not a laughing matter. It wasn't too bad once I figured it out, but I had to do them differently as the bear an beaver or beaveer had to be resized.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Yd how do you resize a beaver?? LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Do you use the kodak software ? if so when I clicked on the pic description itself (from the same column of choices as *select*) down the column is an edit choice which takes you to the kodak software on the right choose resize and use the box to cut it to the size you want (I don't recall the max size this site will accept) then save it and go back to your file and it should be there resized. Prolly confusing you all over again after rereading my inst. But if I confuse you bad enough will it become clear? LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

WOW ! sorry I must have had a brain fart I totally missed the reference there the first time around. I ain't even gonna go there Bigd. I'll only get in trouble.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

ROFL LOL ROFL some more!!!! that has made my day.Mysides hurt. No I dont want no body in trouble. That might be the most looked at forum if it was created.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well I just you guys comments....I now have a question...which is worse...knowing what one is talking about or saying it without anyone catching what you are talking about ...hmm. Of course, when you streach out a beaver it gets larger that is if you nail it.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

By the way...how did you like the fur on that one







think I should have it shaved ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Brazilian !!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm staying away from any more enticing descriptions.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Good idea Hassell !

Again...my son did enjoy getting out and running a short line. I do too. Looking forward to this season. I know where there are some black beaver







....awww come on guys keep your mind on trapping.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Anybody ever had any luck with blonde beaver? I heard they were really hard to trap because because you cant figure them out!!!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes...they do wierd and stupid things and piss ya off...I have only caught one should have let it go...


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

LOL Blondes are supposed to have more fun Right??!! I trapped my way through High School but got out of it after moving to MS because it was totally different than the trapping I was used to in LA. Although I have Considered getting back into it so my son can see what it is about.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Do it....it is an experience he will never have again..make it fun and at an easy pase. Let him make his own sets so he knows he did it. Biggest thing I liked ...... was just being out with my son...trapping, fishing, hunting, walking, talking, learning and teaching...he is your son and an extention of you. And Daughters too !!!!!

I am glad he likes doing it....I am trying to send some more photos for Don to post....


----------

